# Bessacarr 462



## welchbess (Aug 14, 2013)

*Bessacar 462 2013*

CAN ANYONE TELL ME WHETHER THE CURRENT 462 BESSACAR IS ON A STANDARD FIAT CHASSIS AS I WISH TO FIT A SPARE WHEEL CARRIER TO IT 
MANY THANKS IN ANTICIPATION


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi Welchbess

Welcome to the forum and congrats for being a paid-up member

I can't give you an answer to the chassis question but I would advise 2 things

1 - Typing your post all in UPPER CASE is considered bad etiquette (also can be interpreted as "shouting")

2- You have posted in a thread about cam belt changes so you may not get best response here

I will report your post to get it moved to a more suitable location

Cheers

Dave

PS I looked on the Swift website 
http://www.swiftgroup.co.uk/swift-g...-with-new-styling-and-higher-equipment-levels
and found this

New AL-KO long wheel base chassis highline conversion of 644SD and 636L/ E444 and E496 

So I would assume your 462 is "standard" length and therefore on a Fiat chassis


----------

